# Deciphering plans



## swamprattler (Oct 16, 2007)

While looking at the diferent Elmers Engine Plans I noticed several letters (D,S,C,P etc) with circles around them. Could someone please tell me what these mean. Thankyou
Gil


----------



## lugnut (Oct 16, 2007)

Gil, I just looked at a few of the plans your refering to and 
C=close fit
S= smooth
F = flat
B = solder or braze
mtp = model taper pipe
See the square box on the first page of this plan
http://www.john-tom.com/ElmersEngines/17_Pumper.pdf
It was new to me also
Mel


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 16, 2007)

if you go to the shop wisdom file on the above mentioned web site there is nearly a whole page dedicated to the symbols used.
Tin


----------



## jgarrett (Oct 16, 2007)

OK Tin, I've looked all over john-tom's site and can't find "shop wisdom".
I know I'm looking right thru it. give me a hint please!!
Julian


----------



## lugnut (Oct 16, 2007)

Julian I could'nt find it there either but did find it at
http://www.davehylands.com/Misc/Elmers-Engines/
It's a 8 meg zip file  at the bottom of the list
Mel


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 16, 2007)

sorry guys the label is appendix at the bottom of the list. but the file is shop wisdom.pdf
Tin


----------



## jgarrett (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks, Lot's of good "stuff" there.
Julian


----------

